# Driver Problem with HP Color LaserJet CM1017 MFP



## queenofdreamsz (Jan 5, 2009)

Let me first say "sorry" if I'm posting in the wrong section...if I am, tell me which section to post to..

I bought a computer the other day and now I'm using Vista Home Premium, Service Pack 1, 64bit operating system.

I finally (I thought) got my HP Color Laserjet CM1017 MFP driver installed...the software with the printer at first could not find anything and would not load at all...so I went to HP and downloaded the PCL 6 universal driver....still couldn't figure out how to set it up....so tried the printer driver disk once again and it popped up and showed the printer and I clicked it and it installed...did a test page and it printed out fine.

Ok, now today I need to scan something and my computer says there are no pictures present! Sooooo....what next?? I had this printer hooked to my old system with XP and it worked like a charm...

So now I've entered the world of Vista and driver problems..Please, please help me get going...don't understand why my computer is obeying a print command and not the scan command.

Not sure what you need from me but this test page that printed out shows the driver name of: unidrv.dll, data file: hpc10176.gpd, config file: unidrvui.dll, driver version: 6.00, Environment: windows x64, port names: USB001, data format: RAW, Printer model: HP Color Laserjet CM1017 PCL 6

Thanks in advance for your help....I need detailed explanations of how or what to do if you don't mind. I'm techie to a degree and learn fast but Vista and the driver issue is foreign to me.

Stephanie


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

Hi,
Did you install the software:
http://h20000.www2.hp.com/bizsuppor...wEnvOID=2100&swLang=8&taskId=135&mode=4&idx=2
Bill


----------



## queenofdreamsz (Jan 5, 2009)

Bill,

No I haven't installed that one...My driver disk that came with the printer finally installed BUT never recognized the scan function..Is it alright to load in this one you've posted without removing the universal driver first?

I'll load this new one this afternoon when I get back home unless you've posted to remove something before I do that.

Thanks so much,
Stephanie


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

Yes you can load the software without removing the driver you installed.
Let us know how you make out.
Bill


----------

